# Why Is My Puppy peeing in her crate?



## GiannaGrace23 (Jan 23, 2009)

My puppy is 10 weeks old and the pees in her Crate :doh: But it seems she only does it when my 3 year old son is around (as in the same room) and no matter how often I take her out she still pees I just took her to the vet and had everything done on her and she does not have a UTI so I know thats not it. and at night she holds her pee for 5 hours and she will not poop in her crate to save her soul. when she is out of her crate she goes to the door and waits for us to take her outside so i dont know why she is doing this!! I thought they weren't supposed to potty where they sleep I dont want her to get in the habit of peeing in her crate. I feel like I have tried everything and nothing helps Any advice??


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Excitement? It happens frequently with puppies, especially if they're over stimulated.

A 10 week old is just a baby. And too much activity or excitement can cause frequent peeing.

At that age, the norm is for them to play hard for about 10-15 minutes and sleep for two hours. If they're kept up for longer than that, they'll often get stressed and pee much more often.

Is your three year old running around when this happens? Is the pup jumping around? She needs a quiet spot to go when she needs to rest.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good advice above. The only thing I might add would be to make sure the crate is small enough (Yes, small is good for a small pup.) You can make a big crate smaller with a divider or some boxes piled in the back. The other thing you might try is to cover the crate with a sheet to keep the pup from seeing the activity around the crate. Good luck to you.


----------



## GiannaGrace23 (Jan 23, 2009)

I Dont think she is overstimulated we have her on a puppy training progam to limit overstimulation my puppy is in her crate But my son is bouncing about around the house but she doesnt make one sound she just goes and lays back down Im so frusterated with her


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

If it is a metal crate, you may also want to cover it up with a sheet or blanket to make it feel more den-like, which makes a young pup feel more secure and safe. Also, the divider can be very helpful. If the pup has too much crate access, she can easily find a place to eliminate that is away from where she sleeps. I've never heard of a training program that "limits over stimulation" before, so that's totally new to me. Puppies actually need lots of stimulation and interaction. Ten weeks old is very, very young and they have extremely small bladders at that age.


----------



## GiannaGrace23 (Jan 23, 2009)

I have tried a sheet it doesnt help  if her crate were any smaller she wouldnt be able to move LOL she gets a ton of stimulation and interaction but we can see when she is overstmulated and then we put her for a rest.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

GiannaGrace23 said:


> My puppy is 10 weeks old and the pees in her Crate :doh: But it seems she only does it when my 3 year old son is around (as in the same room) and no matter how often I take her out she still pees I just took her to the vet and had everything done on her and she does not have a UTI so I know thats not it. and at night she holds her pee for 5 hours and she will not poop in her crate to save her soul. when she is out of her crate she goes to the door and waits for us to take her outside so i dont know why she is doing this!! I thought they weren't supposed to potty where they sleep I dont want her to get in the habit of peeing in her crate. I feel like I have tried everything and nothing helps Any advice??


 
How big is the crate? Usually this occurs if the crate is too large. It should be only big enough for her to stand up, turn around, and lay down. If bigger, she has room to eliminate and move away from it. They do not want to eliminate where they sleep.
Also, don't keep watter in the crate - intake equals output.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

The rule of thumb is take a puppy outside after waking up, eating, playing, and how often do you take her out? Also if you are getting frustrated with her how are you acting toughts the pup? She might do submissive peeing.
Bogart my Golden Boy was a submissive peer for a while (mostly with adult dogs) but he also peed right by the door if some one came to visit.
Is the crate maybe too big for her, meaning that she can pee in one side of the crate and sleep on the other side. I had a 42" crate for Bogart, I made it smaller with some wooden Boxes. He also got fed in the crate for a while. Don't get inpatient with her they can tell and it can make it worse. She is still a baby after all. Some pups take a little longer then others so be patient with her. I bet it's rough having a Toddler in the house and a puppy at the same time. 
All the best,


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

GiannaGrace23 said:


> I have tried a sheet it doesnt help  if her crate were any smaller she wouldnt be able to move LOL she gets a ton of stimulation and interaction but we can see when she is overstmulated and then we put her for a rest.


I would suggest moving the crate to a quiet place. You say that when she gets overstimulated you put her in there for a rest. But if your child is bouncing and playing around outside it keeps her excited which can cause her to potty. Puppies need a quiet place to settle and calm down. She is very young and will be able to hold it longer as she ages. And before you put her in there make sure to take her outside to potty. It is frustrating but it will get better as she ages.


----------



## GiannaGrace23 (Jan 23, 2009)

I really hope it gets better as she grows I dont want it to become a habit. But I must admit paitence is not my best quality. I dont get upset with her about it or yell at her i just take a deep breath and clean it up I always try to stay calm as possible with her. I just want to stress That the crate is not to big At All so crate size is NOT the issue I just dont understand it she does so good when she is out of the crate Also Ive heard that pups dont have full control of thier bladders until they are 4 months old Is there any truth to that? Ive also heard of peoples pups being potty trained the first week they have them Any thoughts on that subject As well??


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The potty training can take anywhere from 1 week (never met one yet) to months. The more you can follow the rule of taking outside after drinking, eating, playing and waking up and before bedtime will help. And giving tons of positive reinforcement when she does go outside helps a ton. I did alot of cheering like a cheerleader when my puppy did good and he wanted to please me so he got it pretty fast. 
Make sure also when you are cleaning up the spot to use something like Natures Miracle. It neutralizes the smell. You might not be able to smell it but their nose can smell 100 times better than ours.


----------



## GiannaGrace23 (Jan 23, 2009)

Yay she is Getting better    I being the Natural blonde I am Was just putting a sheet Over her divided area so I just put a sheet over the whole crate And it has helped a TON not one Accident in two days!! Thanks everyone for your suggestions they helped alot.


----------

